# digitrax zephyr dcs50



## riguitin (Sep 6, 2012)

hey guys i just have a question how many locos can i run at once with this unit my layout all the joints are solderd and in my layout i have about 12 feeder cables for nice current flow my layout is a 4 by 8 and its almost done and right now i have 2 locos fited with dcc soon to be 4 thanks


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I do not have a dcs50 so I don't know for sure. I think that is a 2 amp system.
I figured someone with the dcs50 would have responded. But they didn't. From 
what I have heard a dcc engine will use 1/2 to 1 amp, depending when engine
was manufactured. Sound will use around 1 amp. So I am guessing your system
should run 2 to 3 dcc powered engines. If I am wrong someone should let us know.
Show us some pics of layout if you get a chance. I love seeing other peoples 
layouts. I am in planning stage on a new layout. I have a 4 x 8 down staires but
have not used it in years. Hardly any scenic done on it. I don't like it. Grades are 
too steep. At the time I used it I had less than steller engines, they went up the grades fine but coming down they built up too much speed.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

hello riguitin, and welcome. 
sorry for a later reply.......been busy. I have a DCS50 and run up to six locomotives (all DCC and one sound) with no issues. I have three power feeds to roughly 144 feet of track...again....no issues. just make sure the track is connected properly and *keep it clean*.....:thumbsup:

jason


----------



## riguitin (Sep 6, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys for your help I will be starting my layout probably wed i now have all i need i hope lol its been alot of reeding i finished my switching control i will have about 14 turnout and two loops so i will be busy for a while but very exited to start work on it


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

dont forget pics


----------

